# who is fired up!



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

This is what Chris P will look like at 3:00 AM  .


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

And this is what I'll look like at 8:00 am :sniper:


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Let the shooting begin


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I couldn't be more exicted, I could try, but I would be unsuccessful. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

ChrisP said:


> And this is what I'll look like at 8:00 am :sniper:


Sniper rifle on a bipod???? Your a gamer :lol:


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

You do what you gotta do!

Mallard you were right, I was up at 3:00 am this morning, decided to go into work and get a few things done. I really really need to shoot a few snows!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im leaving at noon!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I am in the same boat.You would think that as you get older,the restless nights before the first hunt would go away.It doesnt!WHACK EM N STACK EM :sniper:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You guys hitting the shack Dean or are you going further north???


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think Dean is on crack this morning.... :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Yup,we are going to the shack.Tyler,you cant tell me that you arnt in the least bit looking forward to hunting this weekend.Of course you guys have allready been out 3 or 4 times.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Its another day in the field. :wink:

But yeah Im pretty excited to hunt.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

A test is keeping me in town till 3, but then im headin south... :beer:


----------

